# Internetradio im Auto



## Auge (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei mir da etwas ohne Handy zu basteln.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht oder es bereits bei sich erfolgreich eingerichtet?

Ich habe ein altes Audi Concert Radio mit CD-Wechsler.
Dort schließe ich einen Adapter für USB an die CD-Wechsler Schnittstelle an.
Zum Beispiel das hier:
USB Adapter MP3 AUX CD Wechsler für Audi 8 Pin plus 20 Pin Adapter Chorus 2, Concert 1, Concert 2, Delta (nicht für Delta CC), Symphony 1, Symphony 2, Navigation Plus 1 und 2 AUDI A3 A4 A5 A6 A8 TT: Amazon.de: Auto

in den USB Stecker kommt dann dieses Dension.
DENSION Webradio Internet USB-Stick über: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Die Sender werden online eingestellt. Auswählen kann man die dann über den CD Wechsler. Das Radio wird also normal weiter bedient.

in dieses Dension kommt dann ein Internetstick mit dem Surfchip (irgendeinen Anbieters), der die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt.

Habe ich einen Denkfehler oder etwas nicht bedacht?
Ich freue mich über alle Tipps oder Anregungen.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einfach geht. 
Der Surfstick benötigt doch ein Betriebssystem und Treiber, damit der richtig läuft. 
Und ich meine, dass so ein Webradio-Stick das nicht kann.


----------



## Auge (14. Juni 2012)

Der Dension Stick surft eine bestimmte Seite an, die die Webradiostreams zur Verfügung stellt.
Damit kann man nichts anderes ansurfen. Auf der seite muß man sich mit der Seriennummer kostenlos anmelden. Die werben sogar damit, dass der Puffer besonders groß ist um die Abbrüche zu minimieren.
Dafür bracht er zum Start aber auch eine Minute um den Puffer zu füllen.
Der Stick gaukelt dem Radio einen normalen MP3 Song vor.

Der Internetstick bringt die Antenne mit und macht die Verbindung zum Internet.
Welche Seiten der Chip ansurft ist dabei ja egal. Dann ist es eben immer die gleiche.

Danke für Dein Feedback


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Dürfte funktionieren.. Der CD-Wechsler muss ja auch vom Radio angesteuert werden, wegen Disc-wechsel u.A.... Und wenn wie laut Kundenrezessionen es bei jedem anderen USB Autoradio auch geht, spööte es beim Adapter doch auch funktionieren! Wenn du dir beides kaufst, schreibe doch bitte mal hier rein, wie das Ding geht, bzw. was du für ein Netz hast. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass es bei Netzabdeckung mit nur Edge wirklich "ruckelfrei" geht?

gruß Christoph


----------



## Auge (15. Juni 2012)

Ich werde berichten.
Ich überlege noch, welche Geräte ich nehme. Insbesondere beim USB Adapter. (Erhebliche Preisunterschiede)
Außerdem muß ich herausfinden wieviel Daten beim Internetradio bewegt werden.
Ich wollte nämlich erstmal ohne Flatratevertrag anfangen falls sich das Ganze als Bockmist herausstellt.

Dann bin ich auch noch mit Zeit sehr bescheiden bestückt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Juni 2012)

Es kommt hier auch darauf an, was du für ein Auto hast. Bei vielen neuen Autos sind die Scheiben metallisch bedampft. Was zur Folge hat, dass du eine enorm hohe Dämpfung hast und dadurch dein Empfang teilweise richtig schlecht bzw. nicht vorhanden ist.

Aufgrund der Tatsache ist es z.b. nicht möglich in einem Audi A8 zu telefonieren 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Auge (15. Juni 2012)

Ohoh, Audi TT mit Nano-Scheiben, die die Sonnenblendung reduzieren.
Meinst Du das?
Guter Hinweis.
Dann kann ich gleich einen Internetstick mit separater Antenne einplanen...


----------



## Auge (18. Juni 2012)

Im TT kann ich jedenfalls problemlos ohne Aussenantenne telefonieren.
Das Material ist bestellt inkl. Extraantenne für den Internetstick.
Das Ergebnis wird sich aber noch eine Weile hinziehen....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2012)

Mein Schwiegervater fährt seit fast 12 Jahren nur Audi A8.
Da Ich auch ein paar mal mit dem Audi A8 fahren durfte,habe Ich unterwegs über Bluetooth ohne probleme Telefonieren können und er hat auch nie probleme damit gehabt.
Es geht auch ohne Bluetooth perfekt ( Im Fzg sitzend ).


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Juni 2012)

@Auge

Das war nur ein Beispiel, wenn es bei dir problemlos funktioniert, freut mich das  Soweit ich weiß, sind die Scheiben auch nicht bei JEDEM Auto metallisch bedampft.

Kannst ja mal nach dem Thema metallisch bedampfte Scheiben googlen, ich bin mir sicher du wirst schnell fündig und sehen was ich meine



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegervater fährt seit fast 12 Jahren nur Audi A8.
> Da Ich auch ein paar mal mit dem Audi A8 fahren durfte,habe Ich unterwegs über Bluetooth ohne probleme Telefonieren können und er hat auch nie probleme damit gehabt.
> Es geht auch ohne Bluetooth perfekt ( Im Fzg sitzend ).



Schön für deinen Schwiegervater, fährt er den auch das neue Modell und hat metallisch bedampfte Scheiben?

Wenn er keine hat, ist es mir klar, dass du keine Probleme mit dem Handy Empfang hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juni 2012)

Offtopic ausgeblendet bzw. aus den Beiträgen entfernt. Wenn sich die Herren nicht vernünftig miteinander unterhalten können, hagelt es halt Punkte bis sie sich (hier) nicht mehr unterhalten können.

*B2T*


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2012)

So einen Yatour "Wechsler" benutze ich aktuell(bis ich meine selbst gebastelte Freisprecheinrichtung/BT Audio-Receiver fürs Handy fertig habe) in meinem Volvo. An sich ganz in Ordnung, aber Gelegentlich hängt er sich auf und dann ist raus kramen, resetten(=Stecker los schrauben, ziehen und anschließend wieder festschrauben) und wieder neu verstauen angesagt. Soo komfortabel ist das im Endeffekt dann schon im normalen SD-Karten Betrieb nicht und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Dension Stick das gerade erleichtert.

Ausserdem ist der "Wechsler" auf eine bestimmte Ordnerstruktur(CD1, CD2 ...,CD99) angewiesen damit die Navigation durch selbige funktioniert. Wenn der Radiostick die nicht darstellt ist es auch Sense mit der angenehmen Bedienung.
So wie ich das verstehe hast du bei dem von dir verlinkten Stick auch noch nicht das UMTS Modul dabei um ohne Handy aus zu kommen. 

In Summe bist du dann bei <130€ für eine Lösung die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht 100%ig Problemfrei arbeitet. Also ein spannendes aber imo zu teures Vorhaben.


----------



## Auge (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin sogar bei 150 Euronen weil ich sicherheitshalber noch eine Antenne für den Internetstick kaufte.

Den Yatour booten dürfte ein leidiges Thema werden.
Immerhin kann man das Kabel am Yatour trennen und muss nicht das Radio ziehen.

Für mich ist die Ordnerstruktur nicht so wichtig da mich sowieso nur ein Sender interessiert.
Die Struktur muss man sich ja nur einmal am PC einrichten und dann hat man "pro CD" 99 Sender. Bei einem 6-fachwechsler sollte das reichen.
Das ist ja das tolle, man "braucht" nicht mehr zappen weil der Moderator mal wieder Quasselwasser gesoffen hat.

Zunächst soll der Kram erstmal zum Testen lose im Fussraum des Beifahrers liegen und später in die Mittelkonsole oder Handschuhfach landen.
Wenn es zu instabil ist, insbesondere auf der Autobahn fliegt alles wieder raus.

@Olstyle
Hast Du eine Ahnung wieviel Daten etwa pro Stunde bewegt werden?
So lange ich nicht weiß, ob es zufriedenstellend läuft, kaufe ich mir natürlich keine Flatrate.
Danke für Dein Feedback


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2012)

Auge schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Ordnerstruktur nicht so wichtig da mich sowieso nur ein Sender interessiert.


Das sollte dann gehen.





> Die Struktur muss man sich ja nur einmal am PC einrichten und dann hat man "pro CD" 99 Sender. Bei einem 6-fachwechsler sollte das reichen.


Die frage ist halt ob der Stick eine solche Struktur überhaupt unterstützt oder ob der sein eigenes System zum sortieren der Musik hat.


> @Olstyle
> Hast Du eine Ahnung wieviel Daten etwa pro Stunde bewegt werden?


Kann man doch einfach überschlagen:
"Bitrate des Streams"*3600= "Verbrauch pro Stunde"
Bei 128kbps wären das ~46MB pro Stunde(wenn ich mich mit den Potenzen nicht vertan habe und natürlich zzgl. Overhead in Form von Dateiheader, Titelname etc. pp.).


----------



## Auge (21. Juni 2012)

> Kann man doch einfach überschlagen:
> "Bitrate des Streams"*3600= "Verbrauch pro Stunde"
> Bei 128kbps wären das ~46MB pro Stunde(wenn ich mich mit den Potenzen  nicht vertan habe und natürlich zzgl. Overhead in Form von Dateiheader,  Titelname etc. pp.).



Also kann man die Verwaltungsdaten vernachlässigen. Das wäre wohl auch der Grund warum man dazu kaum etwas findet.
Ich bin wohl der einzige, der das dann gegen Einzelabrechnung ohne Flat macht...



> Die frage ist halt ob der Stick eine solche Struktur überhaupt  unterstützt oder ob der sein eigenes System zum sortieren der Musik hat.



Das muß ich austesten. Wenn die Struktur schreibgeschützt ist, wäre das aber eine echte Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Auge (11. Juli 2012)

Mal eben die letzten Wasserstandsmeldungen...
Der Yatour USB Adapter MP3 AUX CD Wechsler für Audi 8 Pin plus 20: Amazon.de: Elektronik
ist eingebaut und scheint nach einem Kurztest gut zu laufen.
Getestet mit USB und AUX mit Netbookeinsspielung.
Recht überzeugender Klang ohne Nebengeräusche.
Im Display wird CD01 Track01 angezeigt.
Der Stick hat keine Baumstruktur mit CD01 ...etc. 
Dafür dürfte er dann aber auch nur 99 Songs können. Noch nicht ausgetestet.

Der Yatour mag es nicht wenn man den USB-Stick während des Betriebes abzieht. Aber das kann man ja auch bleiben lassen.

Für den Rest hatte ich noch keine Zeit.


----------



## Auge (14. Juli 2012)

Tja, wie soll ich sagen... TOTALER FAIL
Ich breche jetzt ab, da ich keinen Bock drauf habe, weiter meine Zeit zu verpulvern...

Was gibt es Positives?
Nichts
Was gibt es Negatives?
Alles
Die Homepage ist unter alles sau mit reichlich toten Links.
Nach ewiger Suche finde ich das Firmwareupdate und die Installation funzt wie in der Beschreibung angegeben.
Im Verzeichnis ist jetzt aber immer noch der falsche Link zur Site wo man den Stick anmelden soll.
Korrekt wäre Tunein.com.
Dort funktioniert die Anmeldung und die Site ist auch logisch aufgebaut, meine Sender sind schnell gefunden und zu den Favoriten hinzugefügt.
Über Karteikartenreiter kann man den Ordner auf CD1 umbenennen.
Nutzt aber nichts.
Nach ewiger Suche und toten Links findet man dann bei Dension ein Windowsprogramm um den Stick zu initialisieren (PIN, welcher Provider etc.).
Dabei wird der Stick initialisiert und vorhandene Ordner gelöscht (ist also wieder jungfäulich mit den Internetdaten betankt).
Jetzt soll man den Stick ziehen und wieder reinstecken.
Nach ein paar Minuten kommt ein neuer Ordner "Neuer Ordner 1" und nicht etwas CD1 wie vorher bei Tunein.com eingestellt.
Die darin vorhanden Sender / Stationen sind aber nicht avaible. Nicht vom Netbook und nicht vom Radio.
Zunächst die Meldung "waiting for Connection" und wenn die Verbindung steht kommt "Station not available". Mit diversen Sendern probiert.
Die Sender waren definitiv nicht down.

Fazit: Tut euch selbst einen Gefallen und schließt euer Handy an die Stereoanlage an.
Viel vergeigte Zeit und Nerven.

Nachsatz: Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Datenbewegung vom Internetradio gemessen.
Rockantenne Classic Perlen bewegt ungefähr 70 kbps (pendelt leicht)


----------



## Emerald Flint (14. Juli 2012)

schade klag echt vielversprechend und ich hoffte bis zum schluss das es was wird

man kann nur hoffen das die industri sich diesem prob mal schnell annimmt und am ende dann odch mehr zeit und ein breites grinsen bei rauskommt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Juli 2012)

Mhh echt schade dass das nicht funzt. 

Vllt. könnte man einen normalen UMTS Stick nehmen und den zu zusammenarbeit mit dem Raspberry Pi bewegen. Sobald Strom da ist, bootet er sowieso automatisch und dann müsste man nur den Stream automatisch starten lassen.
Allerdings dauert das booten recht lange und wenn man den Motor ausmacht wird der Arme immer gleich abgewürgt. (Vllt. kann man da was basteln, was dann ein paar min überbrückt und einen Shutdown einleitet)
Das wäre allerdings etwas aufwändiger, nicht ganz einfach und irgendwie auch nicht optimal.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem RasPi dürfte gehen und "abwürgen" schadet einem Vorgang bei dem keine Daten gespeichert werden auch nicht. 
Eine Steuerung über das Radio kann man sicher auch realisieren, erfordert aber etwas Programmieraufwand(mache ich aktuell für einen Arduino, der Port aufs RasPi dürfte nicht all zu schwer sein).


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, schadet eigentlich nicht. 
Aber wenn man ein paar min überbrücken kann, ist das trozdem angenehm. -> nicht so oft warten während er bootet, weil mal kurz der Strom weg ist. (Karre abgewürgt/kurz Pinkelpause/kurz ins McDoof/Motor an der Ampel ausgemacht usw.)
Wenn man alles weglässt, was man nicht braucht, wird er auch deutlich schneller booten.
(Offtopic: bei mir ist er weit von den versprochenen 30sec entfernt und jedes mal eine Min auf das Radio warten wäre irgendwie blöd)


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2012)

Beim Alpine mBus(die Volvo Radios z.B. kommen von Alpine) kann man per Befehl mehr Zeit bis zur Abschaltung erbeten(bzw. es wird erst nach 10 Sekunden oder aber nach einer Bestätigung des Ausschaltvorgangs abgeschaltet). Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es sicher ähnliches.


----------

